# Selezi



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone help with identifying the name SELEZI please ?

It is stamped on the movement of a silver pocket watch I have.

Thanks !


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Piers said:


> Can anyone help with identifying the name SELEZI please ?
> 
> It is stamped on the movement of a silver pocket watch I have.
> 
> Thanks !


Hi There welcome to RTL

A picture will help

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Cheers Martin


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

martinzx said:


> A picture will help


Here's one shamelessly borrowed from someone else's photobucket. :naughty:










This one's Dennison 9Ct. cased.


----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > A picture will help
> ...


HI,

I'm having trouble uploading a picture...however, the movement is similar to the one above. What I would like to know is where the name SELEZI comes from ? Is it a rare or famous maker?

Thanks a lot....Piers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, on my searches all of these "Selezi"-watches have also that "DF&C"-mark on the movement, what is for "Dimier Freres & Cie." from Geneva. So I would say, "Selezi" is one of their trade marks.

Andreas


----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Well, on my searches all of these "Selezi"-watches have also that "DF&C"-mark on the movement, what is for "Dimier Freres & Cie." from Geneva. So I would say, "Selezi" is one of their trade marks.
> 
> Andreas


That's great Andreas....thanks. I fact it does say DF & C as well...I just spotted it. Is this manufacturer one of any importance ?

Piers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, you just see them here and there, nothing special.

Andreas


----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Oh, you just see them here and there, nothing special.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks Andreas...much obliged.


----------

